# Alaskan rides



## lil'prairie (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Man that looks like some awsome ride'n country! Nice pic's.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

WOW!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nothing like pack'n-up and head'n-in. Nice pics. Great country you guys have there.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i wish i could live there i always wanted to and that is beautiful country


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Beautifal country, I'd like to make it up there one day.


----------



## stump jumper (Oct 9, 2010)

Here are some more for you.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I lived in Anchorage for almost 5 years and that is the most beutifull country in the world!


----------



## lil'prairie (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for posting more of those I'll bring a camera this weekend if we go ride baldy. It's been warmer this week so maybe you can run that old honda through some of those mud holes up there.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!!!!


----------



## lil'prairie (Oct 18, 2010)

More rides this time to a B29 crash on a mountain


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

AMAZING pics!!!!!:rockn:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Incredable...you guys are so lucky to have such country to ride in. Top of the world!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

The guy in this pic looks like he is taking a wizz.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

These are such awesome pics! :rockn:


----------



## stump jumper (Oct 9, 2010)

Eight said:


> The guy in this pic looks like he is taking a wizz.



That's cause he is :lol:


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice pics... I'm sure he really appreciates having a pic of him taking a wee wee posted on the internet... LOL.... Thats what friends are for....LOL


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Haha, thats exactly what friends are for..lol


----------



## thefuzz (Aug 19, 2010)

Sara Palin will get ya for that !! GROUND CONTAMINATION !! LOL !!


----------



## lil'prairie (Oct 18, 2010)

Kalifornsky beach. You can ride your quad on the beach and catch some fish.


----------



## lil'prairie (Oct 18, 2010)

missed one


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

man its not cold there?


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice pics. you just made and ruined my day all at once. wish I was there. I'm now a hater.....real nice pics. may want to photo shop out the guy peeing...:Flush:


----------



## lil'prairie (Oct 18, 2010)

It's cold right now but I'm about to leave here moving to va


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Next time you go give me a ring lol. very nice pics im jelouse:bigeyes:


----------

